# iPhone 13pro ou pro max?



## Can01 (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je possède un XR qui a un écran 6.1 pouces avec lequel j’étais super content mais malheureusement l’écran est abîmé et j’aimerais donc voir du côté des iPhones 13pro et proMax.

J’ai beau a essayer en magasins mais je n’arrive pas à choisir, le 13 pro me parait encore plus petit que le XR alors que le 13pro Max me paraît un peu gros et lourd. Je ne sais pas si je pourrais vraiment m’y habituer et supporter ce poids sans avoir de soucis aux mains ?

c’est vrai que l’utilisation à une seule main me plaît bien chose que je pense ne pas faire avec le Max mais le pro normal me paraît un peu petit et pourtant l’écran est pareil que le XR.

J’ai eu l’occasion de tester le 11pro Max et il pouvait me convenir avec pourtant un écran plus grand mais pas aussi immense que le 13pro Max.

est-ce que vous avez des conseils pour mieux choisir svp ?


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,



Can01 a dit:


> est-ce que vous avez des conseils pour mieux choisir svp ?


Passe plus de temps dans la boutique à tester les deux modèles.

Parce que si je te dis que je n'aime pas le pro_Max (trop pelle à tarte) alors qu'un autre ne jure que par le pro_Max, que feras-tu de l'info ?


----------



## Jura39 (30 Octobre 2021)

Can01 a dit:


> J’ai eu l’occasion de tester le 11pro Max et il pouvait me convenir avec pourtant un écran plus grand mais pas aussi immense que le 13pro Max.


Bonjour  ,

Le 11 Pro Max : Son poids est de 226 g et des dimensions sont de 158 x 77.8 x 8.1 mm
Le 13 Pro Max: Son poids est de 240 g et des dimensions sont de 160.8 x 78.1 x 7.65 mm


----------



## Sud083 (30 Octobre 2021)

Tout dépend aussi de tes usages, un grand écran pour usages multimédia c’est top mais le mieux est de bien tester en magasin comme on t’a dit [emoji6]


----------



## iex.new (13 Septembre 2022)

Je rejoins Sud083, tout depends des tes usages personnels.
j’avais passé pas mal de temps pour choir la taille de mon iPad (11 ou 12?)
j ai pris le 11 car lorsque je prends des bloc notes pour gribouiller je me tourne naturellement vers les petits bloc notes et je voulais une tablette légère sans penser au poids et le 12 était pour moi un peu trop lourd (Je reste très content de ce choix).

Pour revenir au sujet des téléphones, je dispose d’un Sony zx1 compact dont je suis très content. Lors de mon achat ma priorité était la taille et le poids (un telephone de la taille du max n’était pas envisageable  ).

Aujourd‘hui je pense m‘offrir un iPhone Pro (mon premier iPhone au passage j ai tjrs été chez Android). Je me suis posé la même question et ça fait déjà 3 fois que je vais en Apple Store pour comparer les tailles 6.1 du 6.7. Et même si le 13 non max est plus proche de mon utilisation actuelle avec le Sony je vais probablement opter pour le max. Je pense que le format mini n’est plus pour moi. Je souhaite faire de l’iPhone mon outil principal pour prendre des photos et je pense que le format un peu plus large se tient mieux en main (à deux mains) et apporte un meilleurs confort de lecture et d’écriture (je n ai jamais su écrire des messages avec une seule main).

mon conseil : Fais toi confiance  !

Essaie de voir vers quelle taille tu te tournes le plus naturellement ainsi que de ce dont tu vas avoir dans le futur.


----------



## Tuolumne (19 Septembre 2022)

Hello,

Détenteur du 13 pro max depuis juillet avant j'étais au 11 "normal", c'est un sacré changement.
J'ai un profil lambda: message, appel, réseaux sociaux (parfois plusieurs heures), pas de jeux, musique, gps (via apple car), photo.
Points positifs:

Usage multimédia comme ça a été dit plus haut c'est top.
Usage quotidien très confortable grâce au grand écran

Point Négatif:
- Poids et taille: l'usage à une main est possible si grande main par contre gros point noir, je frôle la tendinite dû à la position bizarre que doit avoir ma main et la force que je dois mettre pour l'utilisation à une main. A noter que je suis plus de 15 heures par jour sur un pc (métier + jeux vidéo...) et ça n'arrange pas les choses.

Je pense que mon prochain iphone sera juste un iphone pro et plus max.

J'espère que ça pourra t'aider. Et oui hésite pas à tester en magasin plusieurs heures même.

Bon courage pour le choix.


----------



## louzayong (27 Septembre 2022)

pour moi l’iPhone 13 Pro est extrêmement confortable en main.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Septembre 2022)

J'ai un iPhone 11 Pro Max et je le trouve encore trop petit. J'utilise le réglage d'agrandissement de l'affichage, d'ailleurs.
Comme quoi, les goûts et les couleurs, hein...
Il faut essayer, prendre en main, surfer un peu, lire un document, etc. pour avoir une idée.


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2022)

achète un iPad


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> achète un iPad


J'ai un iPad cellulaire. Les services disponibles ne sont pas les mêmes, malgré la carte SIM qui permet l'accès aux données.
iOS sur iPad n'offre pas les applications de téléphonie, Whatsapp non plus, etc.
Au final, je n'utilise que rarement l'iPad, sauf pour lire des articles et consulter des cartes. Je suis en train d'en redécouvrir les possibilités grâce à mon clavier Apple, que j'y connecte en BT.


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2022)

je plaisantais


----------



## LS Zaitsev (27 Septembre 2022)

@love_leeloo tu sais, au début, j'y ai cru... j'ai acheté un iPad Air 2 (neuf) avec l'option cellulaire car je pensais que cela pouvait faire office de smartphone (à l'époque, je n'avais pas de smartphone). J'avais été un peu déçu...


----------



## love_leeloo (27 Septembre 2022)

oui ça ne fait que la data, et il manque pas mal de chose.
je sais j'ai un iPad Air 4 Cellular 
en complément d'un iPhone par contre c'est top.
d'ailleurs j'ai abandonné (ou presque) mon MacBook Pro 2018 pour n'utiliser que l'iPad au quotidien à la maison en perso.


----------



## woz86 (7 Octobre 2022)

Je suis dans l’hésitation pour changer mon iPhone 7 (qui fonctionne très bien, en super état, mais hélas maintenant obsolète).
Et je suis aussi dans l’hésitation entre un Pro et un Pro Max (en iPhone 14).
J’avoue que le Pro Max est très grand et lourd (j’ai une cousine qui a le 13 Pro Max) et sur certains usages ils peut être contraignant, l’avoir dans la poche d’un pantalon, s’en servir pour faire du sport avec une pochette au bras (jogging, vélo…).
Je suis toujours dans cette hésitation.
Et bizarrement quand j’ai acheté mon iPhone 7 (bientôt 7 ans) j’étais aussi dans l’hésitation entre le 7 (que j’ai) et le 7 Plus.
Et j’avoue que lorsqu’on voit la taille de l’écran de l’iPhone 7 maintenant c’est ridicule.
J’aurais pu prendre un 7 Plus qui doit correspondre à un écran de 6,1”.


----------



## Gwen (7 Octobre 2022)

Je déteste ces grands iPhone. J'ai un iPad si j'ai besoin d'un grand écran et l'iPhone de base est déjà très grand. Vu ton hésitation, il prend la taille "normale", sinon, tu le regretteras tous les jours, car c'est un appareil à porter sur soi en permanence.


----------



## woz86 (7 Octobre 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je déteste ces grands iPhone. J'ai un iPad si j'ai besoin d'un grand écran et l'iPhone de base est déjà très grand. Vu ton hésitation, il prend la taille "normale", sinon, tu le regretteras tous les jours, car c'est un appareil à porter sur soi en permanence.


Oui c’est ce côté l’avoir sur soi, ce poids cette taille, qui me ferait plus diriger vers le Pro et non le Pro Max.
Car ce qui m’a fait réfléchir à cela, c’est quand faisant du sport et surtout du jogging, avoir ce poids au bras (avec une pochette) ça serait pas agréable et gênant.
Car maintenant nos iPhone nous servent à tous et en faisant du sport une place importante pour des circuits, suivis de performances… 
Il y a une dizaine d’années à la salle de sport mon iPod (Nano) était mon compagnon indispensable et parfait à l’époque (pas lourd pas encombrant).


----------



## Sly54 (7 Octobre 2022)

woz86 a dit:


> Car ce qui m’a fait réfléchir à cela, c’est quand faisant du sport et surtout du jogging, avoir ce poids au bras (avec une pochette) ça serait pas agréable et gênant.


Même ressenti que celui de Gwen : je n'aime pas ces téléphones "pelle à tarte" surtout pour le sport…
Encore à vélo on peut faire avec  (soit un support sur le guidon, ce que je n'aime pas, soit dans une pochette devant/sous le cadre/dans un sac à dos.
Mais pour le footing, soit c'est un tél très léger, soit c'est une vraie montre de sport (Garmin par ex). Je trouve difficile / perturbant d'avoir un "poids" sur un bras, ça casse trop le rythme (mais ça n'est que mon avis à moi  )


----------

